# Bee Equipment Sketchup Repository



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Anyone use Google's free 3d cad program Sketchup? 
http://sketchup.google.com/

It's a very easy computer tool to use when designing a new bee project.

I've accumulated a few Sketchup files from various tbh projects and am making them available on my website. Checkout
http://www.bwrangler.com/bee/lcom.htm
http://www.bwrangler.com/bee/tmyt.htm

You can down load them and then view, rotate, scale or edit them for your own purposes as long as you don't try to sell them.

I was thinking about building a web based repository for bee related Sketchup files. The front end would be based on a mind map structure which should keep related items linked together and available regardless of the submission date. Maybe a visual format using a minimal text based structure and thumbnails of the files would make for a very simple and intuitive experience while still allowing some text searching.

The authors would still retain copyright with all rights reserved, but would allow free, private use of the material.

What do you think? Would it be of value? Anyone willing to contribute their drawings?

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

What application is used to open these files? I tried Photoshop and Illustrator, no go.

- Barry


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Well... Sketchup is the application, free download from Google. It's getting quite popular with the woodworkers and many sites now have forums dedicated to it. I know our group at Wood magazine website has a new software forum that is hosting Sketchup tutorials.
http://community.woodmagazine.com/d...c54Forum:16909a0b-2535-4564-bd51-5a16fe2d7c30


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

BWrangler said:


> I was thinking about building a web based repository for bee related Sketchup files. The front end would be based on a mind map structure which should keep related items linked together and available regardless of the submission date. Maybe a visual format using a minimal text based structure and thumbnails of the files would make for a very simple and intuitive experience while still allowing some text searching.
> 
> The authors would still retain copyright with all rights reserved, but would allow free, private use of the material.


Sketchup is an insanely easy tool to use. But why not use Google's repository and just make sure people use appropriate tags; ie: "beehive" "langstroth" "Layens" "Adansonienne" "TBH" "frame" etc... ?


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

If you have used a commercial cad program Sketchup can take some getting use to. You will have to stop thinking like a draftsman and start thinking like a craftsman or an artist. My first impression was that it was a pretty implementation, but somewhat weak. The latest versions are very impressive. I've abandoned my high end cad for Sketchup. 

I looked into Google's 3D Warehouse. And it could use some help filling the bee section. I found about a half dozen relevant entries. But the searching for right tag words wasn't very intuitive. And could have some Language barrier problems.

Managing the files in a CMS or Wiki should provide a more flexible way to work with them. Revisions, comments, notes and discussion could be associated with them. 

Using a mindmap scheme could make them easy to find.

I've been looking at wiki and cms software today. Anyone have any suggestions?

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

I _model_ all my work in Sketchup...timstudio.com. Nothing weak about it.

But I render it in 2D. And, yes I do a bunch of bee-oriented designing with it. Of course, I'm using the pro version, and I'm not sure what the differences are.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks B, I'll give it a whirl.

I imagine it would be easy enough to print the file to a PDF with CutePDF or something of the like.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

That's a pretty intuitive program. I stopped package design (which involved some CAD) about 7 years ago.

This program is pretty nice and free.

I downloaded it at 8:30 AM and with no previous working knowledge of the program did this:

http://gallery.mac.com/thesw0rdofroland/100046/Medium/web.jpg

Its now 8:52 AM.

Not the best Medium box, but the dimensions are right as are the frames rests. I haven't figured out how to do a compound curve. So the single hand hold I designed looks all cookie cutter.

Ah well. Fun stuff.

One of the reasons why I love Google.


----------



## Nate (Dec 16, 2007)

i have never used a cad program before but gave sketchup a try.


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

BWrangler, 

That is a sharp looking TBH. I have never seen one quite so finished looking.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Nate,

Great looking deep super. Want to share the file?

Regards
Dennis


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi CSBees,

Thanks.

Scaling is a neat function of sketchup. So, if someone likes the design, but not the dimensions, the drawing can quickly be scaled to something more suitable.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Is everything drawn proportionately ??
Or to scale ?


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

The scaling function can work both ways depending upon how components are selected and which handles are pulled.

And it works on more than just vector lines. Check out the natural broodnest cross section at: www.bwrangler.com/bee/nbro.htm

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Focus on Bees said:


> Is everything drawn proportionately ??
> Or to scale ?


You draw 1:1 (full scale). You can set units to Metric/Customary (or not not so customary depending on where you're from). If you guys/gals have questions about how to use this program, you can post them, and I can help you out. I use this software almost everyday professionally.

Most CAD systems are setup for drafting 1:1. Scaling the drawing comes later. In the case of Sketchup, which is more for modeling than drafting, you really don't get scaled drawings. It's more for visualization. It's a great tool to work out the tectonics of things, i.e. how things go together.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, it had a learning curve, but http://www.voiceofthehive.com/Pictures/ExtractorSketch.png I like it. Nice for making "How it goes together" plans. (I have so many errors in this it's amazing, but you can see assembly basics.)


----------



## Bobg (Jan 12, 2008)

Tim Hall said:


> If you guys/gals have questions about how to use this program, you can post them, and I can help you out. I use this software almost everyday professionally.


Tim,

I tried Sketchup last night and could get a few things built with it. But, is there a way to move the mouse so you can do it in 1/16 at a time? Also is there a way to have it show how long a line is when your drawing it or type in a measurement for a line length? I've never used a CAD program before, but it's fun to use. My daughter kicked me off the computer so she could play with it even.

Bobg


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Bobg,

To enter an exact measurement, click the starting point for any drawing or modifying tool, then press Tab, then enter the value with the keyboard. It will appear in a small window on the lower right of the screen.

For tools that require two numbers, just separate them with a comma. So which number comes first. It depends on the view. I just mouse out in the general direction. And then see which value is the largest and enter accordingly

The tape measure is a neat tool. You can click on a starting point. Measure down a line or direction. Enter a keyboard value or click when the window shows the right measurement. It leaves a guide point.

The tape can be used to construct guide lines. Just click on an axis, a line, or another guide line. Move the tape where you want the guide line. Click it and a parallel guide line will be created at that point.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Bobg said:


> Tim,
> 
> I tried Sketchup last night and could get a few things built with it. But, is there a way to move the mouse so you can do it in 1/16 at a time? Also is there a way to have it show how long a line is when your drawing it or type in a measurement for a line length? I've never used a CAD program before, but it's fun to use. My daughter kicked me off the computer so she could play with it even.
> 
> Bobg


Dennis has the right idea...I don't think you have to hit tab though (maybe this is on the free version). If you want to move something and exact distance: 1) choose the selection tool and select the object(s) you want to move, 2) choose the move tool and click on your starting reference point (single click and release the mouse button), 3) begin dragging in the direction you want to move (again, mouse button NOT pressed down), 4) type in the distance you want to move it, an hit ENTER.

You can enter enter feet, inches, fractions and decimals. Copying things works exactly the same as moving...you simply hold down Control/Command when first using the Move tool...a little "+" sign will appear next to your cursor which indicates Copy vs Move.

Additionally, once you've copied your object(s) a specified distance you can then type "*[quanitity] ENTER" to create multiple copies. For example "* 8 ENTER" will make eight copies of the objects you selected, each copy the specified distance apart from one another. This you might do for example with frames spaced equally within a super.


----------



## Bobg (Jan 12, 2008)

Dennis and Tim,

Thanks, for the pointers. I played with it enough to figure out making a line a certain length, but the other info in come in real handy also.

Thanks again.

Bobg


----------



## TheCheatOSX (Sep 25, 2007)

*Double Wide TBH in Sketchup*

Thanks for the inspiration BWrangler! Sketchup is fun but very aggravating at times. I took your "double long combo" file and converted it to a TBH. I wanted my first hives to have maximum versatility so this hive has the correct dimensions of a double long deep for which supers could be added on top or standard frames added inside if desired. However, I'll be using it as a TBH for which I'll populate from a nuc (at least that's the plan). I added in a pitched roof telescoping cover (I like the look), rabbited joints on the body, a screened bottom and a slot for a removable bottom board, and removable legs. It has enough space for 24 1.25" bars. I had them at 5/8" thick which would have make them flush with the top of the box, but I see you are using 1" ones for rigidity. I bumped mine up to 1" as well. There should be enough room in the cover for some blue foam insulation.

These will be my first hives so everyone please look over the files and comment on any problems or suggestions you have. I'll probably make three or four of these, or at least cut the lumber for four of them at once. I'll be keeping these at the University I work for and the woodworking instructor has allowed me access to the shop so I'm going to take advantage of it while I can. I'm working on a cut list in Sketchup as well so I'll attach it. It needs some work at this point as there is some wasted lumber. I was going to work on it today but it warmed up enough to brew some beer (another of my many hobbies).

The Sketchup file: Double Wide TBH I've used several "Layers" so you can turn on and off various features, like the cover, etc.

The Sketchup Cut List: Double Wide Cut List

Some screenshots:

































–Chris


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for pointing out this. I finally got a decent library of "Hive components" built and it's a blast to play with. Not CAD but powerful enough to do the simple illustrations I want.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi TheCheatOSX,

Neat Tbh. Leaving the guy in for scale is a nice touch.

I've found Sketchup a little aggravating at times as well. Sometimes it forgets which surface goes with what component when layers are switched on or off, leaving hollow components. And try to select or push through a shape occasionally creates similar problems.

Zooming in, or pushing a surface back out of the way sometimes helps. Selecting components while in view > face view > wireframe works most of the time, but it's not very intuitive.

There's a tools > utility > create face > that might solve the missing surface problem. But I haven't worked much with it yet.

I put some of my hive Sketchup drawings in Google's 3D Warehouse. Your tbh would be a great addition there.

It's a very easy process. Just choose File > Warehouse > Share Model inside Sketchup. 

Regards
Dennis


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for reminding us about that. I uploaded most of my collection this morning. No shallow super in the stuff I did though. Someone else will have to do that.


----------



## TheCheatOSX (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't stop tweaking on my design, as soon as I do I'll upload it to the Warehouse. I added in rear corner holes for housing nucs on the edges, reduced the top bars to 3/4", added in two follower boards, and drew in where the bolts will go for the removable legs. I'm reworking the cut list now.

Thanks for all the tips. The best thing I found was Grouping individual parts after I draw them. That way they can be selected independent from the other faces. Making the top bars Components was also helpful as when it came time to resize them, you only have to do it to one, the rest resize automatically. I also like using Layers.

-Chris


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

My latest 3D Warehouse submission isn't equipment, but is a 2mb broodnest cross section from my tbh. With Sketchup it can be zoomed, rotated, etc. Download it at:
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=b96fee6147244692875cf678279e14d1&prevstart=0

Regards
Dennis


----------

